# Size/wt of rod?



## patmc81 (Jul 13, 2010)

I want to start fly fishing, but I have a question for you fly gurus. I want to get just one rod for now, I steelhead fish now but would also like to smallmouth to. So would I be ok with a 6 wt or should I get an 8 wt? Thanks guys

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

8 weight, no doubt.


----------



## bucknuts05 (Mar 29, 2011)

I would go with a 6 wt. i have an 8wt 9' i also have a 6-7wt 11'6 custom which i'm still getting used too. but a 6 should be fine for both steel and smallies


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

why not split the difference ang get a 7, all i have is odd numbered rods, 3,5,7,9,11

the 7 is great for steel, bass, walleye, pike, carp and other critters in that size range


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

6wt is the perfect all around wt.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Patricio said:


> 6wt is the perfect all around wt.



I spent Friday after work with a salt guide that uses a 4 weight for swords.




To each their own.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Patricio said:


> 6wt is the perfect all around wt.


nothing is perfect, except for brook trout


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

fontinalis said:


> nothing is perfect, except for brook trout


true. but 6wt is light enough to make smallies and largemouth bass fun, but heavy enough for steelhead.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

So let me ask you this, Patricio...since you're an elitist... what is the dream setup for you. What is it that you feel is the best presentation/species/take/gear? I'm an avid fly guy so I'm interested in your take...


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

fallen513 said:


> So let me ask you this, Patricio...since you're an elitist... what is the dream setup for you. What is it that you feel is the best presentation/species/take/gear? I'm an avid fly guy so I'm interested in your take...


7ft 3wt mcfarland rod, older orvis cfo click and pawl reel, a collection of various terrestrials and other flies, a small, remote stream in the U.P. teaming with brookies. and lots and LOTS of bug spray. heaven.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Couldn't agree more. Not that I agree with your attitude, lol...but... wild trout on a remote stream, ultralight setup, delicate presentation with a tiny, realistic fly... that's the root of fly fishing.  

Difficult? No. Rewarding? yes.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

And with that being said, trout are a little baby baitfish, the least exciting species I've ever seen. LOL. 

Try fishing for a real fish, like a striped bass or permit. They're the real deal. The ones that make your 10 weight feel like a 3 weight.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

fallen513 said:


> And with that being said, trout are a little baby baitfish, the least exciting species I've ever seen. LOL.
> 
> Try fishing for a real fish, like a striped bass or permit. They're the real deal. The ones that make your 10 weight feel like a 3 weight.


and theres the difference. I dont go fishing to catch fish, I go to reconnect. fishing is just a means to do this. if it were just fish I were after, I would do things in a much simpler, productive manner..... like centerpinning.

I also like sailing, same concept. sailing, like fly fishing in itself is the reward, not the destination.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

if you dont go fishing to catch fish, then snip yer fly off and fish with a leader, until then lets assume that every fisherman fishes because he likes catching fish. i do get yer point but i think you push it a little too far and i get a bigtime "holier than thou" vibe from you, not that thats a bad thing, i feel the same way about everyone else on the river. i hope to run into you sometime, it would be an interesting encounter


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

My steelhead/bass/carp rod is a 9'6" 7wt. Like fontinalis said, for some reason I went the odd numbered route, with a 3wt, 5wt, and 7wt.


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

I'm an even-numbered guy myself (4, 6, 8, 10). For smallies and steelhead and similar fishing situations, I'm partial to the 6 wt. That said, if you're new to casting the 8 might help you get a little more distance out of those bulkier poppers, etc.

I'd still go with the 6, but it's not like one is going to be perfect and the other a disaster. They'll both be fine, in my opinion.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

You ever hit up Permit Andrew? Billfish? 
Spent a lot of time on Friday talking to a bluewater guide who happens to own a restaurant across from my office. He spends a lot of time chasing Permit & Striped marlin down south & over by Africa... got me all excited.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

He is a current line class world record holder for striped marlin I believe... he boated one with 20 lb tippet using a 4 weight.


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> You ever hit up Permit Andrew? Billfish?
> .


Nope. Tarpon once in Puerto Rico...most fun I ever had in a three hour period. Ever.

Permit would be fun. Billfish are neat, as fish, but the style of fishing doesn't appeal to me all that much.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

patmc81 said:


> I want to start fly fishing, but I have a question for you fly gurus. I want to get just one rod for now, I steelhead fish now but would also like to smallmouth to. So would I be ok with a 6 wt or should I get an 8 wt? Thanks guys
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


It seams that the 6 wight is the threshold between light and heavy lines.
I personally favor the lighter rods especially when the water is clear and fishing with small flies and light tippets. For an all around rod I would prefer a 6 weight versus and 8 weight. I know my 6 weight rods are getting the most use by far for big trout and bass.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Jesus, does every single thread in here have to turn into a pissing contest between supposed elitist and non? 

For trout and stuff, get a five. For what you are asking for, get a seven. It'll be big enough to carry bass flies and big indicator rigs for steelhead. I love my six for steel but I use the eight for bass. Do, seven. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## patmc81 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone think ill go with a 6 or 7. Ill be asking more questions since I have never done fly fishing. Ill try and just search if I can but its nice to know people will answer questions for a new Fisher 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainJuice (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey Pat I started fly fishing last fall so I'm not a pro, but I started with a 8wt. That being said I just purchased a 7wt and love it. I have caught fish on both rods and the 7wt wins. I also picked up a 5wt. So I'm going with the odd number rods 3,5,7. Hurry up and get something because its a blast!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I started out with a 5wt, but it was an el-cheapo kit that I learned on. It was good enough to get me hooked, and more than enough for catching some smallies out of the Scioto. I then bought another 5wt outfit, this time a nice rod and a better reel, and it feels really nice. Most recently, I got an 8wt fly rod and reel for steelhead, if I ever make it up north...I hope this weekend!! Anyways, my point being, you say you'll buy just one....but you won't. You can't. Resistance is futile.


----------



## patmc81 (Jul 13, 2010)

Lol well ya eventually I probably will have a bunch but for now just one.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a 3,4,5,6, three 7s, two 8s & two 9 weights. I use the 3-5 for panfish, trout, average stream smallmouth & largemouth bass in ponds. The 6 & 7 are carp rods mainly because they are 10' and also would double as steelhead rods though I don't chase them, for now. I was under the impression a 6 was not heavy enough for chrome, I know if you use a 6 on hybrids or anything fast in the salt, you are undergunned for sure. I use my 8 & 9 weights for the hard fighters exclusively, though I've caught plenty on the 5 weight. 

The action of the rod is as important as the weight rating. Large bluegill have bent my Scott 9 weight up & made the fight exciting. That's because it's extremely flexibile, i.e. a slow/medium action. I personally prefer a slow to medium action rod for this reason. Winston also makes a slower action rod, though expensive. 

I think having too much rod is far better than having too little rod. I'll agree with Clayton & add... get a 10' 7 weight. It will be very enjoyable to catch 2 & 3 lb smallmouth & will have the backbone & leverage to pull steel off a nose down charge.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Ah, feels good to be agreed with, lol.

As for a six weight being too little for steel, please! My favorite steel rod is my 8 foot nine inch six weight, and I very rarely lose fish or feel under equipped. That said, a seven would cast indicator rigs better. 

Make sure to pay attention to balancing the rod with the right weight reel. otherwise, swinging it all day can be a drag.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Well that settles it then Clayton. Hybrids are way harder fighters than those pelletheads up north.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

fallen513 said:


> Well that settles it then Clayton. Hybrids are way harder fighters than those pelletheads up north.


Pellethead bows yes a push over compared to hybrids! Salmon pelletheads are a whole different story!..lol....


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> Well that settles it then Clayton. Hybrids are way harder fighters than those pelletheads up north.


Not all pellet heads are created equal, this I can vouch for. I've hooked steel up north that fought like wet rags, and hooked steel up north that had me in the backing faster than I could say PowerBait. 

That being said, I've never hooked a hybrid that didn't fight like a cornered pitbull. I want one on a fly rod bad, especially after seeing all of Fallen's pics!


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

I've never caught a hybrid, but I've caught plenty of ocean stripers and a number of white bass, so I guess I could average my opinion and guess what a hybrid would be like, right?

My only steelhead experience, a few weeks ago, resulted in two large hens that fought like wet socks. But a friend of mine, who has a lot of stripers under his belt, has gotten several steelhead in New York (Salmon River) that blew his mind. But, he still felt his 6 wt was perfectly adequate. 

I've used my 6 wt rods in the salt for stripers a lot, when fishing on foot, and never felt particularly undergunned for the fish themselves. It's the big flies and windy conditions that make the 6 stay home much of the time. On a boat, where the bass can go deep down, I like the extra lift I get from the bigger rods.

The size of the fish I expect to catch is pretty far down the list of factors that I bring into the equation when picking which rod to fish on a particular day. Fly size (or type), wind, the line, etc. play a much bigger role in that decision.

My own personal opinion, and it's just that, is that a 6 is a very good all around rod for a place like Ohio.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

If I didn't pay so much for my damn 3 weight I'd try to tackle the hybrids on it, just for you guys.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Another thing to consider, how fast do you want to end the fight with a big fish? The hybrids I've caught on my 5 weight had their tongues hanging out when brought to hand. I personally don't like bending my rod to the point it's ready to snap just to break the fish's will. It may be a fighting style that we're discussing, not necessarily the rod. I like a balance of drag & rod strength to handle the power of the fish, leaning just a hair towards rod strength so I can keep my drag set a little tighter. If I can keep the fish out of the backing or at least not terribly far into it, I can reduce the risk of losing the hookset on a fish that is jumping, running towards me, etc. 


I do have an inexpensive 4 weight, and I WILL be trying to catch a fat hybrid on it now just to see what all the hoopla is about.  


Also, it's pretty cool that concerning freshwater, there really are only a handful of species where these types of discussions even matter. Largemouth bass for example, are not one.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

For example, the fella catching striped marlin on a 4 weight uses 450 yards of backing & needs almost all of it, AND a boat that can back up about half as fast as a marlin swims. 






lol.


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> Another thing to consider, how fast do you want to end the fight with a big fish?



I want to end it as quickly as possible. I just don't happen to think of a 6 wt as a "small" rod.

Consider that good experienced fish fighters can regularly land tarpon over 100 lbs on 10 weight rods. Now, a 10 wt rod is substantially more rod than a 6 or even an 8...but a 100+ lb tarpon is SUBSTANTIALLY more fish than a hybrid, steelhead, etc. 

Now, I've never done that, but the fact that people who are good can do it suggests to me that with proper tippet strength and proper technique, many rods are more than up to the tasks that we often fear they are not. 

I did some experimenting a couple years ago using my 4 weight on bluefish. They weren't very big ones (6 lbs??), but bluefish are seriously tough fish. I didn't think the 4 weight was the best tool for the job, but it wasn't for the reasons that I'd expected when I set out to do it. We recently had a very long discussion about small rods and big fish on Stripers OnLine. When I get some time, I'll see if I can find that thread, or discuss my "experiment" in more detail here. Unfortunately, I don't have time right now.

Oh - found it: http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=783321

Not sure if you all can read it without being members, but I think so. It goes on for many pages, and includes a variety of opinions from some pretty experienced folks.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

all of you point out great ideas! If I missed this point I aplogize for the redo! along with landing a fish when you want to, or size of patterns you want to throw! You also need to look at the types of water you will fish the Majority of the time! A 6wt 9' long rod has no business on the Niagara river, but you could use it on the Cuyahoga for example! This is an extreme example and I just want ppl to think about other instances that may have not been suggested yet!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

That is an interesting thread, thanks for sharing Andrew.

I particularly liked the picture on page 1:










I understand that I gave steelhead too much credit, but that's what your 6 weight will look like in the river with hybrids. It's almost time to show ya.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Andrew S. said:


> I want to end it as quickly as possible. I just don't happen to think of a 6 wt as a "small" rod.
> 
> Consider that good experienced fish fighters can regularly land tarpon over 100 lbs on 10 weight rods. Now, a 10 wt rod is substantially more rod than a 6 or even an 8...but a 100+ lb tarpon is SUBSTANTIALLY more fish than a hybrid, steelhead, etc.
> 
> ...


I will add blues are fish that like to kill and eat and eat some more! I have chased them in Maine! There are something lighter rods are not meant to do! I fish full sinking lines and rock hop and a rod under a 9wt is not going to cut it especially when one throws 350-400 grain full sinking lines! It has everything to do with the application no doubt! I would like to see a 4wt vs a lil 1# BFT...lol....


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Andrew, I also noticed in that thread that guys that know a lot more about the steel than I do agreed, 6 weight is way undergunned for them. 

Now... it was also obvious they were talking about the real deal, not these recreational things dumped out of trucks here in Ohio. 


I should have known, not all steelhead are created equal.


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

Bluefish and 4 weight rod...bent to the cork:










These were not big fish, but it was challenging to land them without fear of breaking the rod at the end of the fight, because lifting them up from below required either a) too much bend in the rod, or b) too many "lift and reel, lift and reel" cycles (because too much lift before the next reel resulted in that too much bend problem).

But this fish, a much, much bigger bluefish, was landed while wading in very strong current at the mouth of a tidal river. I used an 8 weight, and while the fish was challenging to land, I wasn't remotely undergunned (in my opinion) because I knew my tippet was strong enough, and I didn't have to lift the fish.


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> Andrew, I also noticed in that thread that guys that know a lot more about the steel than I do agreed, 6 weight is way undergunned for them.


I recall some guys, like Patricelli, saying they favored a 7/8 (and he's talking big western rivers), but I don't recall anybody who was specifically talking about steelhead say a 6 weight was "way undergunned", but maybe I missed that post. And I think what Tom said is important: the river matters. Those WA state rivers Patricelli is talking about are not the same as some Grand river side trib! In a big river with tons of current, even a dead steelhead would be hard to land.

And, it's also true that once we go above a 6, the difference in rod weights is no longer linear. In other words, the difference between a 3 and 4 weight rod is about the same as the difference between a 4 and 5, and between a 5 and 6 (about 20 grains, in terms of the line it's supposed to handle best). But beyond that, each rod weight we go up is proportionally beefier than the interval before. So a 7 is NOT different from a 6 in the same way a 6 is different from a 5. The seven is proportionally beefier. And this is only more true as we go up further. 










When I've had this discussion before, I'm often painted as some sort of "light tackle" guy, but this is not true at all. My go-to striper rod when I was living in CT was one of my 10 weights. The 8's saw action when the wind was low, the flies were small, etc. The 6's were mostly for largemouth bass and carp, but I would sometimes chase early season schoolie bass (2 - 6 lbs, usually) with a six. 

But I still maintain that a 6 is a reasonable rod for Ohio steelhead. I don't say this based on much experience with the fish, but based on what friends of mine use for similar-sized steelhead in similar rivers, and my own experiences with other kinds of fish of comparable size. And, based on the fact that most people fish OH steelhead with tippets in the 6-8lb range, sometimes a bit more. I think most people will break the fish off before they put their rod in any real danger.

But this is just my own opinion, and I'm more than happy to eat my words if it requires that I go out and catch some strong hybrids or steelhead!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

> Northwest fresh run steelhead....in still water. Small flies and finesse tactics often needed. I use an 8 wt successfully. A 7 would be pushing it on the light side. A 5 wt is ridiculous. Not fair to the fish...if the fish is to be released. I did it several times. Never again.



Again, I shouldn't give advice when talking fish I haven't personally handled. 
I was basing my assumption on the various opinions I've read online when dealing with steelhead (such as the above quote from your thread) 

The original post is from someone who has clearly never fly fished before and so, my next question is... 

Is a 6 weight enough rod for a beginner chasing steel? Not if it's possible or fair to the fish, but does it make sense?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Man, those blues look awesome! I just want to shove my fingers in their mouth!




(edit: when boating them, do you just grab them under their gill plate like toothy freshwater critters?)


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> Again, I shouldn't give advice when talking fish I haven't personally handled.
> I was basing my assumption on the various opinions I've read online when dealing with steelhead (such as the above quote from your thread)
> 
> The original post is from someone who has clearly never fly fished before and so, my next question is...
> ...


Yes, that quote was from Peter Patricelli. I don't know him, but I think he knows what he's talking about from stuff I've read by him, and he's been doing it a long time. Based on that quote, I think you're right - he would not recommend a 6 for his steelhead. Don't know what he'd say about those in the midwest. I also think the guy formula1 in that thread has a lot of fish fighting experience, and he feels the vast majority of anglers don't know the limits of their tippets and tackle, i.e. they don't push the stuff even remotely close to the breaking point.

To your question though - if somebody said "I'm new and only after steelhead, and I will definitely want to fish the bigger rivers Ohio has to offer", I suppose an 8 might make more sense than a 6, maybe. But for starters, I thought he was looking for a rod for smallies, steel, and a bunch of other stuff. I think a 6 is a good "all around" rod, which is not to say "perfect for everything". 

But what I really think is...if the guy is new to hot fish, period, it's not going to matter what rod he's using: he's going to take too long to land the fish.

And if he's handled a bunch of hot fish on other kinds of gear, then what he can do with a 6 or 8 or whatever will depend on his experience.

I don't know - maybe I need to get one of my 6's out again and remind myself what it feels like. Maybe it's daintier rod than I recall, but I just don't think of it as too little for fish in the 10 lb range.

This was a couple weeks ago, on a 6. Fought like crap, but sure is purty!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

You know, steelhead fight seems dependant in temperature. The ones I caught in the v the other day were INTERESTING. first fish of the morning, ten minutes after sunrise, big fish that fought like a wet sock lol. Later that day at about four, I hooked one that put a very convincing bend in the six weight keeping him out of snags. later in the season they will show their true colors, fear not.

And seth, I bet I could clobber your hybrids with my six weight  but I set hooks with all my strength and fight to break rods before I lose fish lol.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> Man, those blues look awesome! I just want to shove my fingers in their mouth!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We use Boga grips (or, if you're like me, a cheap knock-off) for some of them. I tend to tail them now most often. Then I can hold them behind the head and remove the fly with pliers. They'll take a chunk out of you, if you let them. I've been lucky so far, but a friend of mine bled like a stuck pig when he tried to release his first one...a little two-pound dynamo that bit his finger just before it swam away.

Not sure about the gill plate thing. I'd be afraid of damaging the gills if I did that.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

What a beautiful fish, Andrew. Congrats. I really do need to get up there and get me one of those wet socks.  


I'm going for 50+ lb. striped bass on the fly in a couple weeks. No, I'm not bringing the 4 weight.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

since we have salt water fishing exp and fresh water exp its tough not to compare the two together! All fish in the Fresh water fight like wet socks compared to fish that are in the open ocean IMHO.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

steelheader007 said:


> since we have salt water fishing exp and fresh water exp its tough not to compare the two together! All fish in the Fresh water fight like wet socks compared to fish that are in the open ocean IMHO.


True, but it sure is easier to wade fish a freshwater river than it is an open ocean! lol.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

steelheader007 said:


> since we have salt water fishing exp and fresh water exp its tough not to compare the two together! All fish in the Fresh water fight like wet socks compared to fish that are in the open ocean IMHO.


I don't think carp fall into that wet sock category!


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

TheCream said:


> I don't think carp fall into that wet sock category!


maybe a wet sock with a torpedo stuffed inside of it


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

I think I once figured out that I've caught about 40 species of saltwater fish on flies, from things like tarpon, stripers and bluefish to halibut, croakers and weird little sculpin and other things I couldn't identify. I think maybe it's true that, on average, saltwater fish fight better (pound for pound), but I think that has a lot to do with the fact that a handful of really spectacular species get most of the attention (tarpon, bonefish, etc.).

There are a bunch of small grouper-like fish that we used to catch in California. They look like freshwater bass (i.e. smallmouth), hug structure the same way, and fight the same. They were a lot of fun, but I wouldn't say they were better. We used to catch a lot of croakers and related things in the surf (members of the drum family), all of which were fine, but again, nothing spectacular. 

I have friends on the east coast who fish for stripers and bluefish most of the time, but they get downright loony over fresh steelhead.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

fontinalis said:


> maybe a wet sock with a torpedo stuffed inside of it


Given the eating habits and frequent habitats of carp it could be a torpedo with a wet sock stuffed inside it!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm bidding on a 9'6" Thomas & Thomas 8 weight right meow. Ebay is the bane of my existence.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Cream you have a great point1 I will recant that not all I know of some 30-40# carp out at the break walls in the Great Lakes that have left me cursing for all to hear while breaking my tippet on my fly rod!..lol..


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Clayton.....You need to go rock hopping buddy! ..lol.. The structure is where the big piggies are no need for a boat really! Yea wading around those rocks in High tide is no place to be IMHO low tide to slack tide is ok ..lol.. Better yet do it at night when the tide tables start at about 2 am ..lol...


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Be honest Tom. You know northern OH steelhead as well as anyone on the board.


6 weight or 8 weight? Tell the truth, you're not going to hurt my feelings. Keep it simple & straight with the facts.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

fallen513 said:


> Be honest Tom. You know northern OH steelhead as well as anyone on the board.
> 
> 
> 6 weight or 8 weight? Tell the truth, you're not going to hurt my feelings. Keep it simple & straight with the facts.


for ALL conditions from MI, Ohio, NY I would use a 10' 7wt! A 6wt in my opinion would not let you fish some of the waters I would want to turn you onto like the Oswego, Salmon, Niagara, Manistee, Zoo, Joe, and several other large tributaries! You can fish them with a lower weight rod, but you will not be able to cover the water as effectivly IMHO! Its all about finesse when it comes to fighting these fish and with a little time you will be fine. I dont feel the need it great to have a 8wt rod! With the correct line on that rod a 7wt will be the ticket!


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

Very diplomatic of you Tom to split the difference between the 6 and 8 !


I spoke to my Connecticut-based friend yesterday, who fishes the Salmon in NY and he started with a 6 but when it broke (on steel, yes...but of the car door variety), he got a 10 foot 7 wt, and he thinks it's perfect. He told me a 7 was the most common rod weight among those who fish there.

The Salmon is a bigger river than most OH rivers, but also smaller (with smaller fish) than the western rivers.

Unfortunately, I don't think we're discussing an issue here that can be settled once we "get all the facts in", partly because there are a lot of factors to consider but mostly because we're discussing personal opinions.

A while back somebody asked, in a different thread, if an 8 wt was enough rod for X or Y (I can't remember what species the person was asking about, but it was some selection of the usual Ohio suspects), and fallen said "Yes, and for most land mammals."

I thought that was a perfect answer: an 8 weight is a pretty stout stick.

And since I agree, I reason that a 6 is not such a stout stick...but it's _enough_ stick for a wide enough variety of fish that as a first rod, I think it's a really good choice. But that's just me.

And I'm happy to test my hypothesis. I'll keep after steelhead with it, and I'll take it to the stripers in May when I visit friends. If I feel undergunned, I'll admit it.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Andrew S. said:


> Very diplomatic of you Tom to split the difference between the 6 and 8 !
> 
> 
> I spoke to my Connecticut-based friend yesterday, who fishes the Salmon in NY and he started with a 6 but when it broke (on steel, yes...but of the car door variety), he got a 10 foot 7 wt, and he thinks it's perfect. He told me a 7 was the most common rod weight among those who fish there.
> ...




I knew Tom would shoot for the middle.  


I also happen to agree with you Andrew, a 6 weight _is _ the perfect all around rod for Ohio.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

patmc81 said:


> I want to start fly fishing, but I have a question for you fly gurus. I want to get just one rod for now, I steelhead fish now but would also like to smallmouth to. So would I be ok with a 6 wt or should I get an 8 wt? Thanks guys


I would throw out the 8 wt. too much rod for most of the tribs except maybe the Grand. Suggest that you go with the 7 wt, or if you go for a 6wt, get something like a 10 1/2 foot. Sometimes you might find a rod that is in between a 6 and 7 weight. Those rods will be stiffer then a normal 6 wt and have a lighter action then a normal 7 wt. With the extra length you have enough rod to chuck and duck for chromes. You might be fine using a true 6wt, but I've seen guys having a difficult time landing a fish in fast currents, or casting out out heavy tandem fly rigs.

Been using a simular rod for years it's my one rod used for steelhead, carp, and big browns. The extra length makes it easier to roll cast on bigger tribs and has enough back bone to handle most game fish.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Don't you guys go biddin' this up on me now...but check this one out. NIIIIIIIIIIIIICE rod.


http://cgi.ebay.com/Scott-G956A-96-...ultDomain_0&hash=item1e62b77a63#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Ohiomike (Apr 10, 2011)

I grew up around big creek and the grand, i lved in those waters as a kid. till i went into the service. I fished with a 6wt the whole time, caught some steels that ran all my line, and others that were like reeling in a piece of driftwood. i believe its water temp. I think a 8wt is overkill, i think a 7wy or 6wt is plenty of rod, at 10ft. I am now in columbus and fish with a 4wt for smallies and trout if i can find them. soon hope to get back after the steelhead, but deer hunting has been trumping the steelheads the last couple of seasons, all the places I could fish back then have been posted and its a zoo anymore. would really like to find a swwet spot for smallies around columbus, any ideas?


----------

